# Restaurant recommendations for midtown Manhattan?



## Denise L (Oct 18, 2015)

I will be staying at Hilton Club in December (first time, yippee!).  Can't wait!  Happy to say that after this trip, I will have stayed at West 57th Street, Manhattan Club and Hilton Club!  I love NYC :whoopie:!

I've got tickets to the _Radio City Christmas Spectacular, Hamilton_, and _Clever Little Lies_ (so far).

Now I am looking for places to eat.  Do you guys have any recommendations for reasonable breakfast/brunch places in that area around Hilton Club?  We have eaten at Thalia on 8th and love it!  Hoping to find another place so that we can try something different.

Also looking for dinner options.  We've eaten at Trattoria dell'Arte, Nobu 57, and Ruby Foo's.

Does anyone know what kind of snacks and drinks are complimentary in the Hilton Club lounge?  During my trip last October, we were so busy, we ran out of time to eat and were starving most of the time.  The lounge would be great if we could get some quick energy if we forget to eat again .


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2015)

We just got back from a week in NYC.  We stayed at the Radio City Apartments on 47th, between 6th & 7th.

For breakfast we liked Georgio's Country Grill:  801 9th Ave (between 53rd & 54th)

Dinners we enjoyed:

Nocello:  257 W. 55th (between 8th & Broadway)
Joe Allen: 326 W. 48th (between 8th & 9th)
Barbetta: 321 W 46th (between 8th & 9th), across the street from Joe Allen

Nocella and Joe Allen were recommendations, we found Barbetta on our own.


----------



## Denise L (Oct 18, 2015)

Luanne said:


> We just got back from a week in NYC.  We stayed at the Radio City Apartments on 47th, between 6th & 7th.
> 
> For breakfast we liked Georgio's Country Grill:  801 9th Ave (between 53rd & 54th)
> 
> ...



Thanks, Luanne !  I'll definitely check out these places!

Did you see any shows while you were there?  Did you like the Radio City Apartments?


----------



## RonB (Oct 18, 2015)

*yelp*

We use yelp for recommendations while traveling. Not only does it rate whatever you are looking for, but it also tells you how far, and can give directions for driving, walking, or public transportation. You can get very specific such as ethnic, breakfast, donuts, etc. It also works for lodging and other categories. Best of all, it's a  free app ~ Ron


----------



## Glynda (Oct 18, 2015)

*Favorites...*

There is a little French restaurant called "La Bonne Soupe" at 48 W 55th where we love to lunch.  

Our favorite Mexican restaurant is Toloache at 251 W 50th St.

And I still love good ole Smith and Wollensky at 797 3rd Ave (E 49th St) for their colossal lump crabmeat appetizer and Colorado rib steak.  Expensive but enough to share!


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 18, 2015)

Becco:  http://becco-nyc.com/    Lidia Bastianich's place (one of a few). Great food. Recommend reservations.




Chelsea (Across from the Flatiron Bldg):  Eataly    www.eataly.com
A few restaurants to chose from.
Yes, not midtown or theatre, but directly on a subway stop (23rd St.)


You will love Hamilton.



0


----------



## Denise L (Oct 18, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> Becco:  http://becco-nyc.com/
> 
> Chelsea (Across from the Flatiron Bldg):  Eataly    www.eataly.com
> A few restaurants to chose from.
> ...



Thanks, I am looking forward to _Hamilton_ (though I could not get great seats without mortgaging my house, so we will be in the boxes which is better than not at all).  I have been listening to the soundtrack since it was released. Wow!

We *have* eaten at Becco !  I forgot the name and was too lazy to go back to last year's credit card bill for the restaurant name!  I remember it was really good, too.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 18, 2015)

Denise L said:


> Thanks, I am looking forward to _Hamilton_ (though I could not get great seats without mortgaging my house, so we will be in the boxes which is better than not at all).  I have been listening to the soundtrack since it was released. Wow!
> 
> We *have* eaten at Becco !  I forgot the name and was too lazy to go back to last year's credit card bill for the restaurant name!  I remember it was really good, too.



  The Richard Rodgers theatre is surprisingly smallish for a Broadway theatre. The box seats looked very good to us. Not to worry.  If I recall, there was a part in the play where an actor looked up to one of the side box seats and spoke directly to those in the seats. Not sure if this is an every night thing or not.
Oh, it's worth the price seeing the original cast. It will sweep the Tony Awards. You will love King George III !

I do like Becco, too.

Oh, Eataly:  http://www.eataly.com/us_en/stores/new-york/nyc-restaurants/


----------



## Denise L (Oct 18, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> The Richard Rodgers theatre is surprisingly smallish for a Broadway theatre. The box seats looked very good to us. Not to worry.  If I recall, there was a part in the play where an actor looked up to one of the side box seats and spoke directly to those in the seats. Not sure if this is an every night thing or not.
> Oh, it's worth the price seeing the original cast. It will sweep the Tony Awards. You will love King George III !



I called the theatre today to check on the seats.  The guy said that G and H on the right (that's where we are) are not as good box seats as E and F on the left.  He says a lot of stuff happens on the right.  I wonder if the actor will speak to the right or left, if he does at all .

Like I said, resale tickets for decent seats were crazy high.  $1000-2000 each plus fees.  I was lucky that a fellow TUGer was nice enough to go to the box office for me and buy the box seats in person.   I believe that Lin-Manuel Miranda will be there as Hamilton that day , and I went ahead and bought a ticket for next May when Javier Munoz will be playing the lead :whoopie:.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 18, 2015)

Denise L said:


> Thanks, Luanne !  I'll definitely check out these places!
> 
> Did you see any shows while you were there?  Did you like the Radio City Apartments?



Dh, dd and I saw "An American in Paris".  Dd also saw "Fun Home" and "The Curious Incident of the Dog at Midnight".

We liked Radio City Apartments.  Great location.  Nothing fancy, but roomy (except for the bathroom, lol).  Had a small kitchen, daily maid service, and there were washers/dryers available in the basement after 9 p.m.


----------



## dlca1 (Oct 18, 2015)

We came back recently

I didn't have any expectations, but bought tickets to Book of Mormon day of the show and really enjoyed it

Momofuko-Ko is a really unique dining experience.

On the casual/cheaper end, one of the Andrew Zimmermen shows recommended the halal guys food carts. It didn't dissapoint. Went there several times. Make sure to get lots of the white sauce


----------



## Denise L (Oct 19, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Dh, dd and I saw "An American in Paris".  Dd also saw "Fun Home" and "The Curious Incident of the Dog at Midnight".
> 
> We liked Radio City Apartments.  Great location.  Nothing fancy, but roomy (except for the bathroom, lol).  Had a small kitchen, daily maid service, and there were washers/dryers available in the basement after 9 p.m.



Would you recommend _An American in Paris_?  I saw _Fun Home_ and _Curious Incident..._ in May...thought they both were excellent .


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 19, 2015)

I was posting last night and lost my reply 

My new fav.....
Brasserie Cognac · French Restaurant
1740 Broadway, New York, NY 10019 (56 street)
(212) 757-3600
Open today · 7:30 am – 12:00 am
Reservations: opentable.com
Menu: cognacrestaurant.com

I know you know Le Pain Quotidien - multiple locations. http://www.lepainquotidien.com

Across from Manhattan Club

Molyvos · Greek Restaurant
Website
Directions
Wellington Hotel New York, 871 7th Ave, New York, NY 10019
(212) 582-7500
Open today · 12:00 – 11:00 pm
Reservations: opentable.com
Menu: molyvos.com

Famous Halal Guys -southwest corner 6th Ave and 53rd right outside HC
http://thehalalguys.com

There is currently a Living Social or TravelZoo Local deal for The Russian Tea Room. 
 · Russian Restaurant
150 W 57th St, New York, NY 10019
(212) 581-7100
Open today · 11:30 am – 11:30 pm
Reservations: opentable.com
Menu: russiantearoomnyc.com

Just a reminder that the HC does NOT have refrigerators in the room so eat up, no leftovers!

Edit, HC has fresh fruit, yogurt, hard boiled eggs, scrambled eggs? Bagels, pastries, hot and cold cereal, juice, great fancy coffee machine, tea, milk.... It is unlikely you will need to go out for breakfast.


----------



## Beaglemom3 (Oct 19, 2015)

I saw an "American in Paris" last August. Let me say that the choreography was good (it won the Tony for it), a few of the songs are standards and have stood the test of time. Great sets and dancing.
I liked it. Did not "love" it, but it was sanely priced and was a nice evening's entertainment.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/13/t...in-paris-a-romance-of-song-and-step.html?_r=0 


We went to the box office in person. Doug inquired if they had a veteran's discount. It was a slow evening, Tuesday evening ,
as I recall. They very graciously gave him a free ticket. He presented his green military ID. Mine was full priced at $184. We had good orchestra seats. They were very gracious at the box office.

Hope this helps.


----------



## LisaH (Oct 19, 2015)

Denise, there is a Joes Shanghai in midtown. Pretty good Shanhainese food. 
I always like John's Pizza near the theaters. 
Have fun in New York!


----------



## Denise L (Oct 19, 2015)

LisaH said:


> Denise, there is a Joes Shanghai in midtown. Pretty good Shanhainese food.
> I always like John's Pizza near the theaters.
> Have fun in New York!



Thanks, Lisa!  We need to get together soon !


----------



## Denise L (Oct 19, 2015)

Beaglemom3 said:


> I saw an "American in Paris" last August. Let me say that the choreography was good (it won the Tony for it), a few of the songs are standards and have stood the test of time. Great sets and dancing.
> I liked it. Did not "love" it, but it was sanely priced and was a nice evening's entertainment.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/13/t...in-paris-a-romance-of-song-and-step.html?_r=0
> ...



Thanks for your review !  My friend wants to see that show and I want to see _A Gentleman's Guide to Love and Murder_ (mainly because it is closing in January and I still haven't seen it), plus I have the soundtrack and enjoy listening to it. 

I'm glad the box office was so nice!  I love good orchestra seats .


----------



## Denise L (Oct 19, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> I was posting last night and lost my reply
> 
> My new fav.....
> Brasserie Cognac · French Restaurant
> ...



Hi Pat ,

Thanks for posting your favorites, plus the HC lounge list.  I definitely think we will not starve this time!  We are meeting a college friend for breakfast/brunch so probably will go out for that one morning, definitely.  But otherwise, it sounds like we can save some $$ on meals :whoopie:.


----------



## Luanne (Oct 19, 2015)

Denise L said:


> Would you recommend _An American in Paris_?  I saw _Fun Home_ and _Curious Incident..._ in May...thought they both were excellent .



We enjoyed "An American in Paris".  When we decided to go to NYC I knew I wanted to see a show.  Dh is not big on musicals so I had to pick something he'd agree to see.   I knew he'd like the music, so that's the one we went to.  The dancing was great, the music was Gershwin, the story was somewhat cheesy, a perfect musical. 

Dh LOVED "Fun Home", she said it was her favorite.  My all time favorite is still "Chorus Line".


----------



## Conan (Oct 19, 2015)

I'll second Molyvos.

And if you can bear the Hilton update pitch, the free-money coupons they give are good there.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Oct 19, 2015)

We just got back from 12 days at the HC.  There are now frigs in the rooms, and if there isn't one, the people at the desk on 37 will accommodate you.  They also have a list of recommended restaurants, and a card that gives you 15 - 20 percent off the listed restaurants.

We saw American in Paris and loved it, also King and I at Lincoln Center.  Loved them both.  Also ate the best Fettucini Alfredo EVER at Alfredo100.  So good we went back again. Avowing Circo - worst meal we ate in NYC.

The free continental breakfast is, well, free. and the evening beer, cocktails and appetizers are free as well.  Several night during our stay, we didn't even bother we dinner - just a late lunch and then wine and appetizers.  The wine isn't great, but it is free.

Please say hello to Karina and Erin at the front desk for us.  Just tell them it is the Nebraskans with the Pope tickets.

kathy


----------



## vacationhopeful (Oct 19, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> ...<snip>
> Just a reminder that the HC does NOT have refrigerators in the room so eat up, no leftovers!
> 
> <snip>



I use the ice bucket to keep my extra beer cold when I stayed at the HC. 

My brother driving in from Detroit arrived at 3AM after walking a mile from Grand Central Station to HC. And then had to convince the security guard from the hotel ... to escort him to my door. After he was in the room .. I asked if he needed a beer ... seems he did NOT find any on his mile long hike. He drank his beer and my beer within 10 minutes.

Great trip . good, cold beer set the tone of the adventure.


----------



## e.bram (Oct 19, 2015)

Try the Metropolitan Opera in Lincoln Center(Huge hall singers do not use microphones(like Broadway)). The best in the world!


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 19, 2015)

Happy to hear they now have refrigerators in the "studio/hotel" units, I knew the larger units have them. You can now leave me your leftovers 

Another favorite which actually might be very nice for your one breakfast out. 
It is also a chain with other locations. I have had both breakfast and lunch there. 

Maison Kayser 
Bakery. French
1800 Broadway, New York, NY 10019 at 58 street near Columbus Curcle 
(212) 245-4100
Open today · 7:00 am – 10:00 pm
Menu: maison-kayser-usa.com


----------



## Denise L (Oct 20, 2015)

GrayFal said:


> Happy to hear they now have refrigerators in the "studio/hotel" units, I knew the larger units have them. You can now leave me your leftovers
> 
> Another favorite which actually might be very nice for your one breakfast out.
> It is also a chain with other locations. I have had both breakfast and lunch there.
> ...



Hi Pat ,

Anything left in the fridge is yours !  I do recall I was always hungry after all the walking around and ate everything in the fridge at MC .  I really liked the space there, with the table and chairs and the couch.  Really nice and very functional.


----------



## GrayFal (Oct 21, 2015)

Denise L said:


> Hi Pat ,
> 
> Anything left in the fridge is yours !  I do recall I was always hungry after all the walking around and ate everything in the fridge at MC .  I really liked the space there, with the table and chairs and the couch.  Really nice and very functional.



Yup, agree MC layout is like having your own NYC apartment.  But they have raised their daily fee from $30 to $38? For RCI exchanges.  Per DAY!  

Makes exchanges that much more expensive.


----------



## SMHarman (Oct 23, 2015)

But $38 is eating out breakfast for two with tax and tip.


----------



## BamaBlue (Oct 23, 2015)

we just got back from there and if you like a energetic musical with some comedy, On your Feet is a really good show... Its the Gloria Estephan story...


----------



## alwysonvac (Oct 24, 2015)

We had our first stay this year via RCI Points.

Here's photos of the studio room and Club lounge from our Labor Day Weekend stay -  https://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157660274360701#

When we were there the Hilton Club lounge had the following for breakfast: hard boiled eggs, pastries, toaster with bread/bagels, individual yogurt cups, individual boxes of cereal, packages of instant oatmeal,  fresh fruit (pineapple, cantaloupe & honeydew), whole fruit (bananas, apples, oranges), juices, bottled water, coffee and tea.

In the evenings, they had cheeses, crackers, veggie crudite, fresh fruit (pineapple, cantaloupe & honeydew), whole fruit (bananas, apples, oranges), flat bread with dip, one hot appetizer which changed daily, wine, beer, soda and bottled water.

In the late evenings, they had cookies.


----------

